# Wlan Stick Vs. Wlan Karte



## DZapi (2. April 2010)

hallo
ich hab eine Wlan Karte und nen Stick aber ka was besser ist.
Der Vorteil des sticks ist ja das ich ihn in raum hinstellen kann wo ich will.

Karte:
*DIGITUS Wireless LAN PCI Adapter DN-7006Gt 
*Stick:
*Netgear W111 v3*

Preislich hat die karte 13€ gekostest und der stick 23€ was aber nix zu heißen hat.
Ich hab für Wlan üblich auch lags was aber sicher daran liegt das der router 2 Stockwerke unter mir liegt.

Mfg DZapi


----------



## GxGamer (2. April 2010)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Sticks, weil man dort mehr Freiraum zum Platzieren hat. Wenn man eine Karte in den PC steckt und man schlechten oder gar keinen Empfang hat, muss man ja den ganzen PC verrücken. Die Sticks hingegen kann man ja per USB-Hub oder USB-Verlängerung dort platzieren, wo der Empfang am besten ist. Und bei Sticks kann man ja auch zwischen Modellen mit interner oder externer Antenne wählen.


----------



## DZapi (2. April 2010)

Ja das ist schon nen vorteil aber ich kauf mir jetzt sicher keinen neuen stick den ich hab ja einen.


----------



## Beachboy (2. April 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bevorzuge Sticks, weil man dort mehr Freiraum zum Platzieren hat. Wenn man eine Karte in den PC steckt und man schlechten oder gar keinen Empfang hat, muss man ja den ganzen PC verrücken. Die Sticks hingegen kann man ja per USB-Hub oder USB-Verlängerung dort platzieren, wo der Empfang am besten ist. Und bei Sticks kann man ja auch zwischen Modellen mit interner oder externer Antenne wählen.



http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...ARDWARE&l1=Netzwerktechnik&l2=WLAN&l3=Adapter

Um das Problem zu lösen gibts das hier.

Ich denke man kann mit Karte bessere Geschwindigkeite erreichen.


----------



## DAEF13 (2. April 2010)

Wenns für nen StandPC ist, dann würde ich LAN nehmen
Aber wenn es unbedingt WLAN sein soll, dann nehm lieber nen Stick, der beeinflusst die Optik innen nicht, und du kannst ihn auch mal an andere Geräte hängen....


----------



## DZapi (2. April 2010)

Also ich habe bereits beides, und ich kann kein kabel durch ein öffentliches treppenhaus ziehn.


----------



## david430 (2. April 2010)

also ich hab beides an unterschiedlichen pcs. ich würd die wlankarte nehmen, an meinem pc ist ein wlan stick und der spackt immer rum. der erste ist gleich kaputt gegangen und der jetzt disconnected sich dauernd vom pc und dann wieder an, weil er wahrscheinlich zu heiß wird. -> ist auch spürbar... dann hauts mich dauernd aus gta 4 raus, wenn ich online zock etc. das ist sowas von nervig. dann doch lieber ne wlankarte, auch wenn man da an nen ort gebunden ist, aber das macht dann nicht soo den unterschied...


----------



## rebel4life (5. April 2010)

Sticks überhitzen gerne, daher würde ich von denen abraten.

Eine PCI Karte wie die hier sollte besser sein:

Linksys WMP600N, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

